# Not Drinking but Peeing Excessively



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

The home cooked meals will tend to have more moisture in them. My dogs eat raw, not cooked and they might go to their water bowl once, maybe twice a day for a very short drink. If you pull the skin up and it falls right back down quickly, if she's peeing plenty, she's not likely dehydrated. That she is playful and energetic tells me she feels good. And being dehydrated feels awful! I know. I've been. You could ask your vet too. That's always the best place to get medical advice.


----------



## LipstickandWhiskers (Feb 16, 2017)

That makes me feel better.  Do you give your dogs supplements? I feel like I read something that said vitamins make them pee more.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

The only supplement I add to their raw fresh food diet is sardine/anchovy oil. If you feel your dog may be off, it's probably best to check with a vet. Does your dog pee a lot in quantity or often but a sort of scanty amount?


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

My dogs are both fed raw and they do not drink a lot (sometimes they only drink twice a day, usually after they've been on a walk or had a dry treat/chew) so I wouldn't worry about that, however if she's started peeing more frequently and leaking pee when she's excited then it wouldn't hurt to take a sample to the vets, to check for a possible UTI.
If it helps to have a comparison, my youngest spoo is 8 months old and he pees approx 5 times a day (he doesn't mark, he squats and empties his bladder every time.)


----------



## LipstickandWhiskers (Feb 16, 2017)

Often and a lot in amount.


----------



## LipstickandWhiskers (Feb 16, 2017)

I think I may take her in. UTI never even crossed my mind. Hopefully they can get her in soon.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It is more common with a UTI to feel the need to pee often but then only a little comes out. But these things are not completely black and white. Does she dribble? Does she lick her vaginal area a lot? It may be nothing other than she's getting more liquid than you think. But yeah...when it doubt, see what a vet can tell you. Good luck. Maybe too, what you are perceiving as a lot or often isn't. Or are you comparing it to a previous time? Anyhow, better safe than sorry with something like a possible UTI. It would be terrible to let it go on and it turned into a kidney infection.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I agree here with the others. I feed raw, and he seldom drinks, but still pees a lot. Kibble really drys dogs out, so they are forced to drink a lot more than is natural with a species appropriate diet. 

If you are cooking her food it destroys many of the enzymes, so she may need supplements, but still is probably getting adequate fluids. My Spoo, on a balanced raw diet doesn't get supplements either, except for high quality omega 3 oils from several sources.

Hoping she doesn't have a uti  Keep us posted.


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

I can also just chime in here and say that my boy eats raw food and he pees a lot but never drinks.

I do mix some hot water into the food to make something like thick stew for him and so the meat isn't really cold. Combine that bit of extra water content with the water content of fresh food and you got a lotta watta! 

He pees a bunch despite never touching the water bowl because his chow just has a lot of water content. I used to cook the food more often, and found the same thing. 

But if you are concerned, everyone is correct that a vet trip may be in order. Good to be sure. Good luck, I hope she is healthy!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My dogs eat home cooked and since I switched them they do drink a lot less since their food is wet, but that shouldn't result in a change in urination habits. I would check that change out with your vet.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I agree. Drinking less on account of getting more moisture from food or other ways doesn't mean it's normal to pee excessively. (IF he's peeing excessively) It's always good to check it out with a vet if in doubt...if only to give you peace of mind. It would be terrible if there were some underlying thing and you didn't make sure about it.


----------



## LipstickandWhiskers (Feb 16, 2017)

One other thing that's been going on was anal gland leakage. This isn't a new issue, but it stopped once we switched to grain free kibble. It was off and on when we switched to cooked foods, or so I thought, so I removed foods from her meal plan and tried to narrow it down. The only thing all of her meals had in common was the daily vitamins. I stopped giving them to her after I originally posted this thread.... lo and behold, no excessive peeing and no anal gland leakage!!! :cheers2: It wasn't that the gland leakage was off and on, it just happened after she ate her vitamins. So if I gave them to her with dinner, I wouldn't notice the smell until breakfast the next day.

It looks like if she's gonna get supplements of any kind they need to be 100% natural. Anything synthetic seems to do a number on her insides. Thanks to everyone who took the time to comment on this. :hug:


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

How strange, I would never have thought of attributing those things to vitamins. Like you said though, it may be fillers in the vitamins that are causing it. That was a good bit of detective work, well done!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Lipstick&Whiskers said:


> One other thing that's been going on was anal gland leakage. This isn't a new issue, but it stopped once we switched to grain free kibble. It was off and on when we switched to cooked foods, or so I thought, so I removed foods from her meal plan and tried to narrow it down. The only thing all of her meals had in common was the daily vitamins. I stopped giving them to her after I originally posted this thread.... lo and behold, no excessive peeing and no anal gland leakage!!! :cheers2: It wasn't that the gland leakage was off and on, it just happened after she ate her vitamins. So if I gave them to her with dinner, I wouldn't notice the smell until breakfast the next day.
> 
> It looks like if she's gonna get supplements of any kind they need to be 100% natural. Anything synthetic seems to do a number on her insides. Thanks to everyone who took the time to comment on this. :hug:


Interesting ....glad you figured this out. Interesting that this also affected the anal gland leakage issue as well. Bravo for figuring this out!

I also can not tolerate most multivitamin supplements. I just try to eat healthy and fresh and I don't have "issues".


----------



## LipstickandWhiskers (Feb 16, 2017)

Thank! I totally feel like I'm ready to solve a murder mystery now, or at the very least, and episode of Scooby Doo. lol


----------

